# Rod Lathe



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I've been researching (netsurfing) rod lathes. Something with enough torque for grip shaping but is a rodwrapper at heart. I see only 2 choices that seem to be suitable for shaping both cork and eva/hypalon. My old homemade rig has just about spun it's last blank. I never was really satisfied with it anyway. I'd love to have a Renzetti but as only a hobby for me, I can't justify it. I'm lookin real hard at the Custom Powerwrap H289L from Anglers Workshop. Antbody have any experience/input with this setup?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Like you, I'd like a Renzetti, but can't justify it. With all the cork and EVA dust made in shaping a grip, I'd still just use the Renzetti for wrapping/finishing. I use one of those simple drill lathes from Grizzly, along w/ Lamar's mandrels and do the grips in an outbuilding away from where I wrap and finish. Jerry


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I would like to have a Custom Power Wrapper but I can't justify it for the few rods that I now wrap. I have had my Flex Coat wrapper since '78 and it has served me well.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm like Jerry and Ellis. I hand wrap. I use a Grizzly Hobby Lathe for my turning. Don't have a garage and need to set up something light and portable on a Black & Decker folding bench outside every time I turn grips. Yeah, that's fun when it's 20 below zero, but that's what I do!! 

I have two different hand wrappers that I've made myself, but really would like to make a third with all of the different, wonderful designs of other builders that I've seen. I've got my plans drawn up but haven't gone any further than that yet...

I never got very good with power wrapping or maybe it was a bit of perfectionist in me; I always wound up having to unwrap thread on each rod because it went back on itself and I finally just quit using it (went back to hand wrapping). Little things like that really frustrate me, I guess! LOL!!


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Wrapper*

I purchased my wrapper from Pac Bay the RW3-L (Rod Smith) a few years back, still works have shaped a grip here and there, nothing fancy but just getting the feel in combining grips with cork and different colors together. I admire the grips shown here and the other forums. But with the cost eventhough cheaper than the Custom Power Wrapper and Renzetti, I started using a drill (black and decker),a vice, tubing and bored board to hold steady. Still learning and making progress at least I hope.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys. I myself have thought about the drawbacks of shaping and wrapping (mabe even drying) on the same machine. My "in the house" wrapping area is limited to the 3rd bedroom which is also a home office. When it comes to shaping, I'll take everything outside and blow it down with a leaf blower when finished. The garage is already pretty busy for a dedicated lathe. (I Can't give up my reloading bench ya'know) I've thought about just starting from scratch and building a new setup, but who's got the time. Plus trying to locate all the little pulleys, rollers, chuck,gearbox, brackets etc. to build a top quality machine. If I had another means of turning, I'd look hard at the PacBay rodsmith. I'm just not sure if it would have the torque for shaping eva/hypalon. That mobile workbench idea in RodMaker looks pretty interesting. Anyway, thanks again. I'll post up if I decide to drop the hammer on the CPW.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 20, 2007)

*Lathe*

I just bought the Pac Bay 3W-XL and it is a good lathe like you I would love to have the Renzetti but just not willing to drop the dime on one. If I had to do it over agin I would get the Custom Powerwrap I like the chuck better and think it is a better machine.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

seminolewind said:


> I just bought the Pac Bay 3W-XL and it is a good lathe like you I would love to have the Renzetti but just not willing to drop the dime on one. If I had to do it over agin I would get the Custom Powerwrap I like the chuck better and think it is a better machine.


Thanks for the reply and welcome to 2cool. You're in good company here.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

Reloader! Yes!!! I've been doing that longer than I've been building rods. 

My rod wrapping bench is also my reloading bench.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Putter Parpart said:


> Reloader! Yes!!! I've been doing that longer than I've been building rods. .................... Me too. Unfortunately,it's been about 6mos. since me and the rockchucker spent any time together.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

I know the feeling. The Rockchucker and I haven't been doing anything since last winter, too. I load for my .220 Swift, .22-250, and my 7mm Rem mag mostly with it.

I did put my MEC 12 out and did a bunch of AA hulls for rooster season last month, though. I have the MECs in 10, 12, and 20 guage. They're a nice reloader for the money.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Putter Parpart said:


> I know the feeling. The Rockchucker and I haven't been doing anything since last winter, too. I load for my .220 Swift, .22-250, and my 7mm Rem mag mostly with it.
> 
> I did put my MEC 12 out and did a bunch of AA hulls for rooster season last month, though. I have the MECs in 10, 12, and 20 guage. They're a nice reloader for the money.


 ......If I did'nt have to work or sleep, maybe, just maybe I'd have enough time for my hobbies. Probably not though, I'd just get more hobbies. Mostly .300 win mag, .270 win, 25-06, too many handguns to mention. I've never tried shotshell though. Whitetail season opens tomorrow morning in Texas and I'll be at work. Did'ya ever notice WORK has 4 letters in it?


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*44 Mag*

Funny thing that firearms are being mentioned, one of the family members dropped off a 44 winchester mag hand gun, old timer, don't think its been fired in quite sometime. Anyhow the handle is carved looks like a vines and a face on each side, almost as a conquestador or a face with a feather attached to helmet. Will be glad to submit a photo if I knew how to do it.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

WORK is a definite 4 letter word...

I'd like to see that, Eddie. Send it to me, anyhow. 

Right now, I have a .270 Winchester Model 70 rifle I've owned for quite a few years being fitted to a fantastically carved stock that I picked up last winter at a gun show. One of Stan Grace's friends in Helena is a great gunsmith/stock builder and he has it and is finishing it up for me. I can't wait to get it back. The stock is soooo old and beautiful! The rubber buttpad was weathered terrible, but the wood was perfect.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Someone (well maybe someone like me) in this craft should'nt be allowed to have plastic. I called Anglers Workshop last night and ordered my new Custom powerwrap plus some extra accessories. But, since I'm posting from my WORK computer, I ain't gonna feel guilty. Nope, not even a little. Well maybe a little. ......Oh God, what have I done. .........Putter, pre-'64 model 70?. The .300 win mag I spoke of has really nice wood. It's a custom from the ground up, built by a dearly departed friend some years back. Incredible piece of work. Much too nice for the woods and I'm very careful even at the range. Powerwrap gets here next Fri. or the following Mon. Really nice folks at Anglers Workshop......Jim


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

Angler's is a great place. They're right next door to Lamiglas' factory and every April, while attending the rod builder's get-together there, I run next door and look around at all of the things they have. Really nice to be able to see things in hand instead of pictures of them!

No, unfortunately, the rifle is post '64. The stock was for a pre '64, though, and needed just a bit of this man's talent to make it fit just right! Can't wait to get it back in my hands again!


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have used a wood lathe for over 25 years, and I use reamers that i buy from the tool houses.


----------

